# I love "ugly" fish :)



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

* SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GORGEOUS! *


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

What the heck is that!!!???!!!


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

Awwww, I'd call him fluffy.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

is that an aranowa ? lol its grgeous! who would call this ugly??


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol well IT looks okay


----------



## Dizzy Izzy (Aug 6, 2010)

Hes gorgeose who would ever think its "ugly"


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

It's a Polypterus Ornatipinnis a.k.a Ornate Bichir. And I think he's gorgeous also. Some people prefer cute, little, bright fish, as do I. But I also love the big guys.

This is an Arowana. A beautiful red : )


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's a great video I found on YouTube about an Ornate Bichir 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77WmUyUmEPo


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow they are actually pretty cute!

I love that one in the vid hes amazing!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

His colors are super cute!!=] I wouldn't ever get one though because he almost looks snake-ish eel-ish :shock: I think I will stick to betta lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

So basically he's like the snake of the water world just like eels and well sea snakes lol


----------



## TayHudson (Sep 18, 2010)

The Bichirs are awesome fish. my friend had one once and it jumped outta the tank cuz she didn't have a lid in it. they can get huge and they're carnivorous, so as long as they aren't put with fish they can eat its all good. lol. I would loveeeee to have one. I saw that one on aquabid.com.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Woow that arowana is some amazing fish but that birchir. Is equally as stunning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

TharBePirates said:


> Awwww, I'd call him fluffy.


 xDD


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

AWWWWH. I love ugly fish, too. Just google Mola mola or oarfishes or australian lungfish... and bichirs are adorable. c:


----------

